# Matt Eversmann talks about BHD and Somalia



## Ravage (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XUaJCDUYZ4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiBZS8EiZAs[/ame]


----------



## lancero (Sep 21, 2009)

SFC Eversman chewed my ass once for failure to meet the standard during a room inspection.  

I never let it happen again.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxc6wBpSwq4[/ame]


----------



## Scotth (Sep 21, 2009)

Great story teller and helluva a public speaker


----------



## Hippy375 (Oct 9, 2009)

1SG Eversmann is a great guy and I was honored to serve with him.

RLTW!


----------



## Centermass (Oct 3, 2012)

On This Day, We Remember.


----------

